# Making the Move and Broadband.



## NWanda (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks to those of you who kindly responded with advice when I posted my original thread (back in July I believe) about mine and my fiance's move to Limassol...

The great news is that we have done it! Well, my other half is out there now and I am joining him on Monday. We have a lovely apartment just 100 metres from the beach nearer the old town side of Limassol (which I fell in love with when we went property hunting!)

Anyway, a quick question to which an answer would be greatly appreciated 

Has anyone heard about a broadband set up offer where you pay €20 a month for your usage? It does sound too good to be true but we have heard some rumours and just wondered if anyone could shed some light.

Alternatively, if you can recommend a good broadband company to use that would be fab.

Thanks again all, we are so excited about our new start in Cyprus :clap2:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cablenet (if you can get it in your area) offers telephony and broadband (10mb) for 40 euros a month. 

Primetel offer 50 euros a month for 6mb and 60 euros a month for 8mb. Cheapest option is 40 euros a month but not sure on speed.

Not sure on Cytanet prices.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Just to correct myself on Cablenet. They offer ADSL and telephony for 40mb euros a month. If you can get cable in your area they have many more options, the cheapest being TV, Internet (1mb) and Telephony for 24 euros a month.


----------



## NWanda (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for getting back to me Zin 

If you could provide me with any further info regarding Cablenet (contact details etc) that would be fab.

I hope all is well in the UAE


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cablenet Communication Systems Ltd - ? ????????? ???????? cable ???? ?????


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

NWanda said:


> Thanks to those of you who kindly responded with advice when I posted my original thread (back in July I believe) about mine and my fiance's move to Limassol...
> 
> The great news is that we have done it! Well, my other half is out there now and I am joining him on Monday. We have a lovely apartment just 100 metres from the beach nearer the old town side of Limassol (which I fell in love with when we went property hunting!)
> 
> ...


Hi, I get my Broadband from Cyta, excellent for Skype etc.


----------

